# New LGB Catalog, covering 1968 to 2011, in the works.



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A new LGB Collector type catalog is in the works.

Was about time, the last one by Christmann only covered until 2002.

This one provides significant more detail than the Christmann catalogues and also covers LGB until last year.

It's being published in Germany, is only in German, but most of the information should be easily understandable even if one doesn't speak German.

The text in the advertising flyer is as follows:

The Compendium, for LGB collectors and LGB friends with its 1450 pages is the most complete and informative catalog of LGB products ever created. It is published in German only but photographs, product numbers, LGB catalog and page information. production dates etc. are universal.
This publication documents all LGB products from 1968 to 2011. A total of 1930 product descrip- tions including the original LGB base numbers are provided and are supplemented with about 1320 photos. Added to that about another 350 variations are shown.
About 300 pages cover powered units, another 300 pages passenger cars; freight cars are listed on 500 pages, train sets on 130 pages and special items on 30 pages.
Following that, the cover pages of the catalogs, Depesche magazines and LGB club news are shown. A detailed index is of course also provided. A listing of European and American railroad companies as well as the special terminology used for US cars is provided in an appendix.
For the standard LGB catalog items, the author has added the respective LGB catalog and page numbers to each entry. This makes finding of a particular article in the LGB catalog - if listed - very easy. Conversely, searching in the Compendium is very easy since items are listed numerically by part number within each chapter – powered units, passenger cars and freight cars. Almost all products include the MSRP in D Ms or in Euros and for the locomotives and cars one can find the lengths and weights of the units.
The compendium contains photos of rare items such as the Anniversary train with dark red smoke box (1981), the RhB SOS-passenger car (1999 special edition) or the anniversary car of the Rhein- Sieg club (special edition of 1995 - production only 100 units).


A sample page of the catalog is on the second page of this pdf, shown in reduced size and turned 90 degrees.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/krs/LGB Sammler Katalog.pdf


If anyone wishes to order it for delivery later this year, the published in Germany accepts Paypal so this makes it easy.

The web shop for on-line ordering at www.gartenbahn.de is only set up for orders from within Europe/EU (excludingSwitzerland).

For any orders from outside of Europe you need to contact the publisher directly either by email, FAX or regular mail:

Email: [email protected],
FAX: International access code plus 49 621 633 9745
Regular mail to the address on the www.gartenbahn.de web site.

As I understand it, because this is a very specialized book, the publisher will only print as many books as they have pre-orders for.
If you have any interest at all to get one of these, I suggest you let the publisher know as soon as possible, I already did.

There is no payment or even down payment required at this time, one pays when the book is ready to be shipped later this year.

Knut


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

So if you mail the form in, you will receive a bill back now or when the book is ready to ship? I don't want to miss the boat on the pre-order. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Glad you brought this topic up again. 

I had meant to update the information but never got around to it. 

Rather than having to deal with Germany, Axel has agreed to bring the book in and you can order it through Train-Li-USA which should simplify things for everyone in the US> 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/blgbsup®sup-compendium-preorderb-p-5370.html 

Knut


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Great, thanks for the update!


----------

